# Transgender And Other Stuff



## Damaged Goods (Oct 3, 2020)

Over 40 years, a number of farm kittens and young cats have tried to adopt us, but none since my wife passed five years ago.  I guess that she was the main attraction.

The first that were successful in adopting us were two kittens, little orphan “Annie” who was an orange tabby with white face markings and a white belly, and “Maxine” who was primarily white with a few butterscotch markings.

One day Maxine showed up with extra baggage in her rear quarters and we had to change her name to “Max.”  I guess she had one of the first transgender operations.  Not long after, we subjected both of them to transgender operations to render them asexual.

Annie retained her kittenish face throughout her 20-year lifespan.  Of 8-10 cats who successfully adopted us, she was the only one who preferred me to my wife even, the lovable little brat.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 3, 2020)

Cats seem to have their own agenda.  My cats, over the years, all had different personalities.  

Reminds me of an old statement I heard many years ago:  If you do something nice for a dog, the dog will look at you and think, "You are God".  But, if you do something nice for a cat, the cat will look at you and think, "I am God".


----------



## Ceege (Oct 3, 2020)

Another thing I've noticed about having both cats and dogs as pets is that dogs aim to please while cats aim to get their own way.
Has anyone else known this to be true?


----------



## jujube (Oct 3, 2020)

Ceege said:


> Another thing I've noticed about having both cats and dogs as pets is that dogs aim to please while cats aim to get their own way.
> Has anyone else known this to be true?



Dogs have owners. Cats have staff.


----------



## jujube (Oct 3, 2020)

When we bought our first house bunny, she was sold to us as a little dwarf female.  Some time later, it because quite obvious she was neither dwarf nor female.  We also had a little boy bunny, who the other persisted in trying  do the dirty dancing with.  Neither one seemed to be bothered by it, so ……….. whatever floats your boat.


----------

